# [resolved]TV tuner



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

Greatings with a great respect to you all,

I just want a vista Driver for my TV tuner which have the following describtion:

Its chip is conexant
its chip name is conexant fusion 878A
it is made from a company named xtreme technology
its model it XV-TV8FM

I hope you help me find a driver working with Vista and a software( program ) that I can with it use my card.

Sincerely


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: TV tuner*

you need to post the brand of the card
i.e
avermedia
pinnicle


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: TV tuner*

Hello,

is the following info is enough:

Xpert TV-PVR PCI TV card 

and how could I konw the brand name if the inf is not supportive!!

Thanks a lot


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: TV tuner*

it should be on the card
a seach only comes up with up to xp drivers,they may not have the vista driver out yet
have you tried it in compatability mode


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: TV tuner*

Hi again,

All what is writtin on the card is as follows:

Xtreme Digital TV
Xpert TV-PVR-878
XV-TV8FM

and the chippset is as follows:
conexant fusion 878A


Finally what did you mean by the compatability mode!!?

Sincerely


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: TV tuner*

right click on it's listing and then click on compatabilty mode and set it to xp and see if it will run


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: TV tuner*

do you mean in the device manager or what you mean by its listing!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: TV tuner*

right click on the driver and choose properties
then click on the compatatbility tab


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: TV tuner*

Hello,

When I used the driver came with the card package, it is installed correctly, but when I start to run it using included software it says "interface is not supported"

when I used the windows media center to set up a TV and after few seconds a massege emerged an stated the followin "The TV signal can not be configured because no tuner hardware was detected. Please ensure that your hardware is correctly installed. If you don't have tuner hardware you may purchase a tuner online from windows Marketplace"

Then I've tried to search for a newer version for my tuner, I found one and installed it corectly, but there is no program that I can use to verify that my card is working proberly or not!!!
can you state one for me!
Also the windows media center still giving the same error message!!? WHY, I don't know!!?

That is all for now, hope you help me till the end
Thank you very much for your care
Sincerely

Abdurrahman


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: TV tuner*

is the card listed in the device manager and if it is is there any yellow alongside of it
run everest and see if it give the datails of the card
http://www.lavalys.com/


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: TV tuner*

In replay to your Q; yes it is list in my device manager and there is no yellow alongside of it. even more it says this device is working properly.

In replay to the Everest Q, here is a pic of the device hope to be the one you need

View attachment Untitled.bmp


Finally one thing I want to add which is that the driver is not digitally signed

Hope you find a solution to my case
Thanks a lot

Sincerely


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: TV tuner*

Hello again,

I've successfully resolved almost all the problem now except that part of windows media center, now I've a working driver for Vista and I've a working program and every things is going well.

The only annoying matter which is that of windows media center still giving that stupid message which is "The TV signal can not be configured because no tuner hardware was detected. Please ensure that your hardware is correctly installed. If you don't have tuner hardware you may purchase a tuner online from windows Marketplace"
This message appea each time I try to set up a TV using windows media center, do any one know the cause of that message!!!
Does the driver being not digitally signed play a role in such an error message!!!?

If this problem is solved so I'd be so greatful to you. That's it, thank you very much.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: TV tuner*

tap f8 when booting and from the options choose 
allow drivers not digitally signed
can you post the driver you found so anyone refering to this thread knows where to find it


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: TV tuner*

The site is :

http://www.driverskit.com/


The exact place where I found a driver working with vista is here:

http://www.driverskit.com/freedownload/Video_Card/Kworld/Xpert_TV878_PCI_5_0_2_28/10811.html


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: TV tuner*

Hi again,

I've done what you said and allowed the drivers not digitally signed as I choosed the following choice in the F8 screen:

Disable signature conformation
This enables the impropered signatured driver to be loaded

Then I tried again to setup a TV using the windows media center and it still gives the same error message which is titled NO TUNER HARDWARE FOUND

what to do next!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: TV tuner*

reseat the card


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: TV tuner*

Before I do that, As i refered previously I've another program working proberly while the windows media center gives that message.

Now it is the same,don't notice any change, not useful!!
What to do next!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: TV tuner*

it may not be up to the specs required by media centre,i have never used it as i have had no interest in it
see if you can find a bios update for the card


----------



## Abdurrahman (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: TV tuner*

Hi,

All what I want to say is "thank God that I've a working program, so that I can use my card with vista"

Now, I won't mind by that windows media center, I got enough from it.

Finally, Dear Dai, I would like to thank you very much for your patience and caring in my case, Thank you very very nuch.

Sincerely
Abdurrahman


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: TV tuner*

your welcome sorry i did'nt know more about it


----------



## pbz (May 2, 2008)

*Re: [resolved]TV tuner- a solution!*

Hi, I saw this post and thought my troubles with Vista Home Premium's Media center and my tv card might help you too! I too, got the No Tuner Found messages, despite everything that tech support had me try, on my brand new computer. Well, I finally found the solution, from a post on Microsoft's TechNet forums. Here's my email to tech support afterwards:
"Masked Sanity (1st page of the thread), saved my day! I'd had Tech Support thru Costco Concierge and HP's tech support try to help me and they couldn't. They sent me a new TV tuner card to try to install. Instead, I did one more internet search and lucked into this link! Now I will return their new card. Not needed! 
I used the link :
http://forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/AddPost.aspx?PostID=2369271&SiteID=17&ReturnUrl=
and found that if I did the Control Panel, Administrative tools, Services, and then changed all 4 or so listings that said Media Center in them (one alone didn't do the trick, since I got a message that they didn't match so it couldn't launch the starter service) to Automatic, and changing everything concerned with Media Center in Services to Local (NT AUTHORITY\LocalService) with no passwords on each entry that fixed the problem.
I think it was caused by a windows vista update originally, possibly. But I didn't notice until so long after I'd done the update that I wasn't able to use System Recovery to repair the tuner driver.
It’s only a 1-2 month old computer. Out of the box the TV tuner card didn't work and I had to spend a couple hours on the phone with them to get it working. I forget what actually did the trick since we tried so many things. But the 1st time afterwards (a few weeks later) that I actually wanted to use it I got No TV tuner found, and No guide would display, no channel changing possible, and I couldn't use the remote to easily switch between the Media Center and regular PC desktop. 
All that is fixed now, though I had to do the whole setup thing again to get the Guide back and everything working as it should. 

This link is from Microsoft TechNet. I had to create a username and a fake email address to use the service. They recommended a fake address so spammers wouldn’t get ahold of it.


----------

